# Nor Cal - Haunt Workshop - April 10th



## Dr Frankenscream

We are excited to announce our first MyHauntClub workshop and project build. We will be building the ScareFX Rockin' Granny prop on Saturday, April 10th. Below are the details for the workshop.

If you have any further questions please send an email to [email protected].

Dr. Frankenscream
- MyHauntClub Crew

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Date/time: Saturday, April 10th at 11am

Location: Belwood Cabana - 100 Belwood Gateway, Los Gatos, CA 95032

Workshop agenda:
- Registration & Introductions
- Haunt 101 Basics - How Wiper Motors Work & Some Wiper Motor Project Examples 
- Door Prize Drawing
- Hands-on Project Build - ScareFX's Rockin' Granny

Workshop:
- $10 for attendance (includes lunch, workshop & entry into door prize drawing)
- Payment must be received by Sunday, April 4th

Project Build (optional):
- $85 for Rockin' Granny basic kit*
- Payment must be received by Sunday, March 28th

Basic Project Kit includes:
- Wiper motor with power adapter & quick connector
- Pre-cut, pre-drilled wood for base
- Pre-cut PVC pipe and connectors to form body frame
- Styrofoam head
- Mount bracket and crank arm for wiper motor connection
- All necessary hardware (screws, nuts, bolts, washers, etc.)

Basic Project Kit DOES NOT include:
- Rocking chair
- Mask for Granny
- Clothes for Granny
- Arms & Legs

*Note: We may also be offering a Rockin' Granny deluxe kit that also includes legs and arms. We are still finalizing costs and will send an update once finalized.

Payment Method: Please indicate via email if you 1) would like attend the workshop and also if you 2) would like to buy the project kit. We will send you an email invoice that can be paid with a credit card or PayPal account.


----------

